# Cone Roof , Shingles



## Kpurchroofs902 (Sep 18, 2021)

Hey roofers.. just wondering if anybody has experience putting shingles on cone roofs. I’ve done turrets with hips before but never cones. The whole roof in the picture is done now with architectural shingles besides the cone. I’ve looked into ways to do this and what I’ve taken

so far is to split the cone into 3 sections, pop vertical lines staring at the first course all the way around and do a shit load of cuts one row at a time till the top but I’m still not 100% how it will go. I’m looking for some insight/help because I care about the quality and how it matches the rest of the roof.
In with the rest of the roof. 
Anybody can help ??


----------



## Kpurchroofs902 (Sep 18, 2021)

Kpurchroofs902 said:


> Hey roofers.. just wondering if anybody has experience putting shingles on cone roofs. I’ve done turrets with hips before but never cones. The whole roof in the picture is done now with architectural shingles besides the cone. I’ve looked into ways to do this and what I’ve taken
> 
> so far is to split the cone into 3 sections, pop vertical lines staring at the first course all the way around and do a shit load of cuts one row at a time till the top but I’m still not 100% how it will go. I’m looking for some insight/help because I care about the quality and how it matches the rest of the roof.
> In with the rest of the roof.
> Anybody can help ??





Kpurchroofs902 said:


> Hey roofers.. just wondering if anybody has experience putting shingles on cone roofs. I’ve done turrets with hips before but never cones. The whole roof in the picture is done now with architectural shingles besides the cone. I’ve looked into ways to do this and what I’ve taken
> 
> so far is to split the cone into 3 sections, pop vertical lines staring at the first course all the way around and do a shit load of cuts one row at a time till the top but I’m still not 100% how it will go. I’m looking for some insight/help because I care about the quality and how it matches the rest of the roof.
> In with the rest of the roof.
> Anybody can help ??


I’m also unsure of my way to tackle this job. Build staging around it or look into renting a lift truck.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

You'll have to do it like you would with slate. Cut the archs into pieces, which need to get smaller as you go up. Say cut into thirds for bottom few courses, then 4ths for some courses etc. You will have to dutchlap here and there to avoid any butt joint over butt joint situations, making sure to only lap a single ply piece over another single ply piece. Also, make a story pole for guaging your vertical layout, as a chalk line will be useless. Good luck


----------



## Kpurchroofs902 (Sep 18, 2021)

roofermann said:


> You'll have to do it like you would with slate. Cut the archs into pieces, which need to get smaller as you go up. Say cut into thirds for bottom few courses, then 4ths for some courses etc. You will have to dutchlap here and there to avoid any butt joint over butt joint situations, making sure to only lap a single ply piece over another single ply piece. Also, make a story pole for guaging your vertical layout, as a chalk line will be useless. Good luck


Thanks bro!. I’m going to do it tomorrow. And by story pole do you mean a line going from the top to bottom?. And so if I get what you’re saying right after I get my first shingle on the next one that goes around I have to Dutch lap a bit with single layer parts of the shingle and not cut angles?. Like the picture I attached to this but lap to the lines not cut the angle?


----------



## Kpurchroofs902 (Sep 18, 2021)

Kpurchroofs902 said:


> Thanks bro!. I’m going to do it tomorrow. And by story pole do you mean a line going from the top to bottom?. And so if I get what you’re saying right after I get my first shingle on the next one that goes around I have to Dutch lap a bit with single layer parts of the shingle and not cut angles?. Like the picture I attached to this but lap to the lines not cut the angle?


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Yeah, similar to that, but I'd use more than 3 zones on a cone the size of what you're dealing with. A story pole is a long stick marked with the exposure for each course. After some thinking, you could just use your tape, pulling down from the peak to keep your exposure right as you go around. Good 'ol Mr.Eyeball should work ok until you get past the flair out at the bottom. Hope this isn't too late.


----------



## Kpurchroofs902 (Sep 18, 2021)

roofermann said:


> Yeah, similar to that, but I'd use more than 3 zones on a cone the size of what you're dealing with. A story pole is a long stick marked with the exposure for each course. After some thinking, you could just use your tape, pulling down from the peak to keep your exposure right as you go around. Good 'ol Mr.Eyeball should work ok until you get past the flair out at the bottom. Hope this isn't too late.


 Okay thank you for the good information Rooferman. The job got completed but I wasn’t happy how it turned out to be honest. Your info and what I learned helped out a lot, and I had every intention and the knowledge to make it beautiful. But my employer and the owner was not willing to pay for me to take the time and do it right. I was told to shingle over the existing layer and we ended up having to use staging instead of a lift truck. And the whole thing felt rushed and I was basically told to just put the shingles on it. It doesn’t look terrible and the building owners happy with it but it coulda much been. I look forward to the point of my career where I can make the calls and do a cone how I want.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

I understand, gotta do what the person signing the paycheck says. Good to see a younger guy worried about quality over quantity, so many speed demon hacks in the trade now a days.


----------



## Kpurchroofs902 (Sep 18, 2021)

roofermann said:


> I understand, gotta do what the person signing the paycheck says. Good to see a younger guy worried about quality over quantity, so many speed demon hacks in the trade now a days.


True that roofermann. The way I see it is I’ve been in it for more then 15 years now and I’m always innovating and trying to get better. To truly be a professional and give a better quality in less time for affordable rates can be done and eve body involved can be happy. There’s a lot of greed and cut throat people in this industry. I’m in it for the long haul and roofs are supposed to go the distance. The hundreds, probably thousands of roofs I’ve been on in the past 10 years I know that theres a low chance of my work failing before the warranty is up.


----------

